# Bookshelf Speakers to TV without Receiver?



## caracara08

Hi, i was wondering if you could help me use my bookshelf speakers with my tv setup (tv, cable box, blu ray) without using a receiver.  my tv stand does not have good air flow and a receiver will overheat in there without a doubt.  im actually a little worried about my cable box but oh well.  
   
  i read that a 2 channel amp will work but im not sure what to look for.  in any case, any input would be appreciated as i know nothing about speakers.  thanks!


----------



## alv4426

Well if you're worried about a receiver overheating I don't think the amp will fair any better. Also a lot of standalone amps don't have remotes which will get annoying very quickly when used with a TV (If no remote I would suggest using the TV audio out to control volume directly from the TV and have the amp at high/full volume all the time but I think that may be a bad idea).


----------



## caracara08

the amp i could put on the outside... or rig behind it. the receiver i have onkyo 509 is too big to try something like that.


----------



## alv4426

Do you care about lack of remotes and whats your budget?
   
  what TV model? 
   
  and output/inputs are you trying to use (RCA/toslink/etc)?


----------



## caracara08

if possible remote would be great, but i dont think amps really come with remotes? so theres no adjusting the sound via the tv at all? budget... not very high .... lets just say for argument sake, 2-300$.


----------



## alv4426

Well it seems like pretty much any 2 channel amp would do for you unless you got some really power hungry speakers. Just go on amazon and look up "component amplifiers" try and look at about $100 and up. I set up a little system for a friend last week that used a onkyo A-5VL and some klipsch floorstanders and I can vouch for that thing its very good for the price. He chose it cause of similar TV stand issues with space and that onkyo is low profile good looking and has a good feel to it. It does run a little warm though.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo--5VL-Integrated-Stereo-Amplifier/dp/B002C73WR2/ref=sr_1_27?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1342247089&sr=1-27
[size=1.7em]  [/size] [size=1.7em]  [/size]


----------



## caracara08

I'll look into it. Thanks! No volume control right? And would how does it hook up? Optical?


----------



## alv4426

I hooked it up through optical since it has a good DAC in it and the amp does come with a remote but its kinda pointless since you cant even change sources with the remote. But you can control volume with it.


----------



## Lenni

just wondering... would it be possible to connect the BR player direct to the TV via hdmi, and use a T-amp to power the speakers connected to the TV audio out?


----------



## alv4426

You can do that. Just set the TV to use the audio out (TV internal speakers off) and set to 100% volume on TV and control volume on the T-amp.


----------



## caracara08

Interesting... But no volume control. Might be a silly question but are there any really small receivers? Or anyone know of a stand I could set my tv on and maybe fit the receiver under it (while all being on top of the wooden one that houses my cable box and bluray)


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





alv4426 said:


> You can do that. Just set the TV to use the audio out (TV internal speakers off) and set to 100% volume on TV and control volume on the T-amp.


 
  I've a pair of Audioengine plugged into the TV's headphone port. I keep the speakers volume at about 80%, and I can use the TV's remote to control the volume.


----------



## alv4426

^^^Yea thats what I thought of in my 1st post post but with these amps I think it will probably be a bad idea to do this. There will probably be hum and any interference will cause extremely loud static or pops that could damage your speakers.
  P.S. You should be plugging the audioengines into a line-out (which is also variable) not the headphone out.


----------



## caracara08

if it helps to kno what speakers i have they are polk audio RTiA3 http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-Bookshelf-Speakers-Black/dp/B000V2OQK2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342291999&sr=8-2&keywords=polk+rtia3
   
  think ill try the t-amp first and see what happens.


----------



## caracara08

so got the t-amp in, uses RCA but i use HDMI on my tv, wont the sound stay through the HDMI?


----------



## caracara08

well then, i only have an optical out. :|


----------

